# Are these bumps normal?



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde is getting several of these bumps all over his lips (I am going to try and post a picture) Are they anything to be concerned about? They are almost like warts.

Ok, I seem to have trouble posting nice big pictures but if you click on it I think it will enlarge for you.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Certainly no expert here but after looking at them in the enlarged photo I do believe I would be making an appt. with your vet to have them checked out.


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

How old is Clyde? They look to me like "puppy warts" , am forgeting the clinical term, sorry. They normally fall off on their own, and happen in adolescents as well. However, you are always safer getting things checked out!!


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde is 10 months. Never heard of puppy warts. They do not seem to bother him at all but maybe I should just have him checked out. The bigger one actually looks as if is about to fall off though.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Those 'bumps' are caused by the Canine Papilloma Virus. According to information I found on the net, most vets don't worry about them unless they have been present for more than six months. Once they have had the warts and the warts disappear, they are not likely to reappear.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, I was just on the internet doing a little homework of my own. Apparently they are really contagious. Clyde is always drinking out of the community water bowl at the dog park. Probably where he got it and unfortunetly he has probably passed it on. I guess no more dog park for a while. I also read that they can take a herb L-Lysin or something? I will have to contact the vet and get her opinion and possibly an appropriate dose? Thanks again for your wisdom. Poor Clyde


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

doglover said:


> Thanks guys, I was just on the internet doing a little homework of my own. Apparently they are really contagious. Clyde is always drinking out of the community water bowl at the dog park. Probably where he got it and unfortunetly he has probably passed it on. I guess no more dog park for a while. I also read that they can take a herb L-Lysin or something? I will have to contact the vet and get her opinion and possibly an appropriate dose? Thanks again for your wisdom. Poor Clyde


I would definitely ask a vet about any medicine or anything, I wouldn't 100% trust online advice.

Your vet should be able to help you, tell you about any medicine and supply it?


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Of course. Plan to talk to the vet tomorrow.


----------

